# Tanaka Ginsan and Blue 2 Stainless



## pkjames (Nov 6, 2016)

I meant to write about the new Tanakas after they were listed on my site. It was about 1am that day I finihsed listing them, got tired so I decided to leave it until the next morning. Then they were all sold that night so it would be kinda strange to write an introduction thread with nothing to sell, also because of the large number of orders, I had to do all the handle installation, sharpening and packing, which means I didn't get a chance until today to sit down and write something about them. 

I want to take this chance to explain what is going on with Tanaka, specifically about the supposingly discontinued ginsan line and the blue 2 stainless clad. Address some of your concerns about "missing out".
*
The Ginsan: K&S exclusive *
Yes, the ginsan were officially discontinued because of the steel supply issues, Tanaka was never able to get a reliable supply of ginsan, which seems odd to many. Instead of constantly having to reject his customers, he discontinued the entire line. Of course ginsan material still shows up time-to-time and it was late 2015 that Tanaka-san told me he has secured some ginsan steel. Having forged a close relationship with Tanaka-san, he agreed to allocated the entire lot of material to me, effectively making it K&S exclusive  
I didn't announce this back then becasue there is no ETA on these blades, I simply don't know when and how many they will show up, and I don't feel like giving customers any false information. Well finally there are coming 

*What sort of models? *
I asked for a thin grind version and the standard (old) nashiji, and asked for all the common profiles including suji, petty. Again I am not sure when they will come, please don't even bother asking me, the answer from Tanaka-san is always "a little longer":razz: (I am hoping to receive another batch by xmas). Anyway, the Nashiji is here to stay, and the thin grind migaki is something I wanted to try with Tanaka. Convincing him to make something thinner. I see this as an collaboration between Tanaka and K&S, to transform the image of Tanaka being "rustic, cheap, good but rough" to the next level, with better product line, better f&f and a BETTER handle  

*How many do you have, will I miss out? *I am quietly confident that there will be a few hundred blades in total, however they are delivered in batches, with each batch about 20 to 30 blades. Please do put in your email at the "notify me" box on my site so that you can be notified when I add more stock. Alternatively, please follow my Instagram at instagram.com/knivesandstones where I usually show off new arrivals.

*The Blue 2 Stainless clad*
If it was to pop up by itself instead of showing up alongside the ginsan, I am sure it will be a star as well. Similar story to the KU line, I was told by you that the iron cladding of the damascus blue 2 could be reactive, I did move my ass and ask Tanaka for solutions. Apart from the KU, the stainless clad is another answer. It has a similar grind to the blue 2 damascus. I think the KU and stainless duo solved the reactivirty problem nicely.


All up, K&S is now carrying the B2 damascus, B2 KU and B2 stainless; along with the new Ginsan, R2 Wa, all with the rounded spine, choil and K&S custom handles. I am sure you won't find a better tanaka elsewhere :hungry:


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks for the updates, exciting news!
I love my Takeda Ginsanko nashiji gyuto.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 6, 2016)

Fantastic! You're doing amazing work James.  If my wife weren't still sleeping I'd have done my big overhand clap like when the Giants get a touchdown. That cladding is my big issue with my Tanaka. Just added myself to the list for the 210 and 240 Ginsans, so I can decide later which I want.

For reference, would you be able to compare the geometry between the thind-grind Tanakas and the Tojiro HSPS you have, and where the standard B2 fits? It's hard to tell how they all stack up from choil shots and spine measurements.


----------



## Cashn (Nov 6, 2016)

Randomly perusing the usual knife sites before work and saw the blue 2 stainless in 270mm and couldn't resist! Thank you James.


----------



## foody518 (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice update! Is the Tanaka R2 also included in the 'having future batches' past what is currently on the website?


----------



## Tobes (Nov 6, 2016)

James, I have one of your Ginsans 240 with walnut handle and just love it ...my favorite knife by far. Although wa works just fine I am somehow just a yo handle guy. So I have the somewhat sacrilegious question it a nice K&S style western handle on any of those future ginsan blades is too farfetched a notion...? That would be my ultimate dream knife...considering that I cannot justify buying unicorn custom knives for my limited home cooking purposes. And while I am at it...how about some nice Nakiris, maßgeblich even in 180 mm with wa handle? ...gee, I get wallet itching just thinking about seeing such offers on your site ... ;-)


----------



## Tobes (Nov 6, 2016)

"maybe" of course...friggin auto correct ...


----------



## JaVa (Nov 6, 2016)

Great work James. I think you hit all the points out of the park. 

Just about everyone loves the Tanakas B2 damascus knives steel and performance, but some tire of the reactivity of the cladding. That you were able to persuade Tanaka to make just the right corrections with the ss cladding, was a very good idea. They seemed to sell out almost as fast as the ginsans so seems like it was a star already. I'll get one from the next batch for sure.

Also the thinner ginsan, Brilliant! Can't wait to get mine!

...and if the sujihikis ever appear, don't really care if it's ss clad B2 or ginsan, but one will be mine! 
...Oh yes, one, will, be, MINE! :viking:


----------



## Nemo (Nov 7, 2016)

James, how does the grind of the B2 stainless clad compare to the thin grind G3?

Edit: Just realized the exact same qn was asked in another thread.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 8, 2016)

Does the tanaka KU blue 2 Gyuto and the tanaka stainless clad blue 2 Gyuto have basically the same grind?


----------



## labor of love (Nov 8, 2016)

I assumed the KU tanaka Gyuto had similar grind to nashiji because they're both big bevel knives.


----------



## easy13 (Nov 8, 2016)

Blue 2 stainless clad is what's up. The old cladding on what was a pretty solid knife was trash (at least the one I had 3 years ago). Handle was pretty crap too. So new cladding and a better handle is a major come up


----------



## chinacats (Nov 8, 2016)

I believe I read James say that the stainless was closer to the blue 2 damascus...but not sure where I saw it.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 9, 2016)

i will update their respective specs asap!


----------



## Ruso (Nov 10, 2016)

James, can you add choil shots of the Tanakas on your website?


----------



## chinacats (Nov 10, 2016)

Ruso said:


> James, can you add choil shots of the Tanakas on your website?



IMO, choil shots on Tanaka are seriously misleading and likely don't very well represent the true geometry of the knives...everyone I've had looks from the choil to be made for a lefty but all cut great from the right.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 13, 2016)

OK, I've got two new knives (and the other is a full custom) so it's been hard to get much time with my new migaki Ginsan...that said, I did split duties tonight and have to say that this Tanaka is different than any other Tanaka I've tried but I really like it. It has just enough convexity to ease stiction quite a bit...and it's thin enough to glide right through product...used it on onions, garlic, potatoes, turnips, multiple peppers, carrots and mushrooms and can honestly say I'm very impressed. 

Next up will be a stainless Blue 2

I think this (migaki/ginsan) is going to be a great line, thanks James!


----------



## pkjames (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks Jim!

I agree that the choil shot of Tanaka tells minimal of what it actually does.


----------



## Sleep (Nov 18, 2016)

These are really great knives. I'm loving the 270 stainless/blue. I can't believe how well it cuts. It feels beefy but just falls through everything. The edges on both migaki and stainless/blue seem to be holding up well on plastic boards.


----------



## JaVa (Nov 18, 2016)

Sleep said:


> These are really great knives. I'm loving the 270 stainless/blue. I can't believe how well it cuts. It feels beefy but just falls through everything. The edges on both migaki and stainless/blue seem to be holding up well on plastic boards.



You dog you! ...You got them both. I should've done the same. I'm a little jealous for the SS/B2. (But why plastic boards?)

I'm too loving the ginsan Migaki. Two days of some very heavy prep at work and I couldn't be happier. Can't wait to get it on the stones too see how that'll go?


----------



## Sleep (Nov 18, 2016)

Just couldn't resist!

Only plastic boards at work. I've touched up the migaki once. I haven't done any heavy prep yet. But next week/weekend is going to be really busy.


----------



## Fong (Jan 17, 2017)

I have just noticed most of the Tanaka Ginsans were removed from the website. Is anything up with that?


----------



## pkjames (Jan 17, 2017)

Good call, and Yes, I am about to list a bunch of ginsanko nashiji, just hiding away some of those out of stock items to make things clean.


----------



## Fong (Jan 18, 2017)

pkjames said:


> Good call, and Yes, I am about to list a bunch of ginsanko nashiji, just hiding away some of those out of stock items to make things clean.



Can't wait for the migakis to come back in stock :doublethumbsup:


----------

